# More Jake's



## sloughduck (May 25, 2009)

Here are some Turner Jakes,SF version in the middle.


----------



## sloughduck (May 25, 2009)

A Lime green Turner's


----------



## sloughduck (May 25, 2009)

2 Green F. Brown"s


----------



## sloughduck (May 25, 2009)

Colors vary on These Langley & Michaels


----------



## sloughduck (May 25, 2009)

Here's a rare one,Took me 12 years to get one.


----------



## sloughduck (May 25, 2009)

Lip finish,height and size varience


----------



## sloughduck (May 25, 2009)

Notice embossing differences


----------



## sloughduck (May 25, 2009)

I will be putting on pictures of Rectangulars,Pumpkin seeds and more of the standard shape.Maybe put on some go-withs.This may take a few days.


----------



## Dabeel (May 25, 2009)

I think I'm developing "Jake Leg" just from looking at all these nice jakes.[]

 Great ones, Don


 Doug


----------



## glass man (May 25, 2009)

VERY NICE DON! JAMIE


----------



## sloughduck (May 25, 2009)

By the way "Jake paralysis" did not start occuring until the latter part of Feburary in 1930;mainly in the ols south states.


----------



## sloughduck (May 26, 2009)

If anyone has a specific type or style of Jamaica Ginger; they would like to see please reply to this thread. Don

Ps. I do this in large print for us old farts that have a hard time seeing small print.


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 1, 2009)

Here are 2 Colburn's,notice the screw top has a label saying Jamaica Ginger


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 1, 2009)

More Pumpkin Seeds


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 1, 2009)

A closer view


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 1, 2009)

Another


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 1, 2009)

Last one


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 1, 2009)

WOW!  Most of these I have never seen.  I love the ones in slug plates and also the embossed pumpkin seeds.  You have a great collection there Don.  Do you need the correct spelling of my name for your will?


----------

